# Celebrite Boxing match u like to see



## TallAdam85 (Sep 23, 2003)

What would be a celebrity boxing match that you would like to see or even celebrity kickboxing.

Lets see what you come up with


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 23, 2003)

webster vrs gary  colemn  coleman is the man and next Governer LOL

Lou Frieno (70's Hulk) vrs Aronld S(kindergarden cop)
put the show and movie cause I can't spell

Rosane VRS Rosie O'donled FOR TITLE of Most Annoying fat tv star.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 23, 2003)

MUD WRESTLING MATCH

PAM ANDERSON vrs Heather Locklear

and 

Tira Reed vrs Cortknee Love


----------



## Kroy (Sep 23, 2003)

David Letterman vs. Jay Lenno


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 23, 2003)

Al bundy vrs Tim Allen


----------



## Kroy (Sep 23, 2003)

Britteny Spears vs. Christine Aguilera  (SWEEEET)


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 23, 2003)

Both the Olson Twins Vs. Jenet Jamison and Belladona (2 porn stars) in a tag team match up.

Nothing sexual here, I just think it would be funny to see those 2 annoying brats get beat up by 2 porn stars! :rofl:


----------



## Shiatsu (Sep 23, 2003)

Erin Grey remember her from Buck Rodgers.  Against Andrea Parker, she was on Pretender.  As for the ones I would actually like to see try and fight, not against anyone in particular.  Jennifer Garner(alias), Lucy Liu, Marg Helgenberger( red head on CSI),  I don't know why, I just would.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *MUD WRESTLING MATCH
> 
> PAM ANDERSON vrs Heather Locklear*



Now that would be sweet.


----------



## redfang (Sep 24, 2003)

Lucy Lawless vs Linda Carter in her prime.  Maybe Buck Henry and Bill Gates together against the Rock.


----------



## pknox (Sep 24, 2003)

Loni Anderson vs. the chick who played Bailey Quarters on WKRP (for office bragging rights)

Mary Ann vs. Ginger (with Gilligan as special guest referee)

Lucy Liu vs. Michelle Yeoh



Jackie Chan vs. Jean Claude Van Damme (so JCVD will finally shut up about what a great kickboxer he is)

Steven Seagal vs. Sammo Hung (the winner gets a lifetime supply of bacon)

BTW, for the Pam Anderson vs. Heather Locklear match, does the loser have to marry Tommy Lee again?


----------



## pknox (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redfang _
> *Maybe Buck Henry and Bill Gates together against the Rock. *



Throw in Urkel too, and its a deal jabroni!


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 24, 2003)

Bush VS. Gore! No...not the snuff film! The 2 canadates who ran for Pres. in 2000 (you know, where nobody one, so he had to give it away to the guy who had the most family in the business, and who had the richer dad  )


----------



## Kroy (Sep 24, 2003)

Mike Ditka vs. God     "Daaaa Bears"


----------

